# Caravan Club cancels all my bookings in the south east...



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Touring a bit of the south coast with a plan to visit friends in London this weekend. Presently at CC Littlehampton which closes for the season on the weekend. Sheepcote CC just called to cancel my next reservation, so booked online for Crystal Palace only to have them cancel me moments later (I thought London was faring well with the ice??). This is all due to worries about access into the sites. Called several other sites including Abbey Wood (grumpy voice on the other end just sniggered when I asked for a pitch), Alderstead Heath etc etc, same thing.
Anyway, they all said they don't know when they'll be taking reservations again - amazing to a Canadian who understands the value of stockpiling a little salt and sand....
Think of Murph and I while we wild camp on the frozen urban tundra, praying that the Truma holds out!

[_I]Not really a poke at the CC - love 'em for the most part (except for the very occasional grumpy warden ). Just sharing my general frustration and panic. Also warning others that they'll have no chance of getting a pitch over the next few days - Sheepcote says they are closing until Monday at least._


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to read that. surely Sheepcote at Brighton should be able to cope!!! Really this country!!

Hope you manage to find somewhere, can you try phoning Sheepcote and explain your situation?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do understand the frustrations of all the cancellations, but on the other side of the coin, would you prefer to turn up at the site and find it closed.
As to sand and salt, we very rarely need it over here in the UK, so do not stock pile much, so this year we are caught out. :roll: :roll: 
Do hope you get in somewhere soon.I would try Brighton again on Sunday or monday.There is a CC, Cl on the downs at Beachy Head basic but fantastic views of the downs.

cabby


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Not really a poke at the CC - love 'em for the most part (except for the very occasional grumpy warden 8O ). Just sharing my general frustration and panic. Also warning others that they'll have no chance of getting a pitch over the next few days - Sheepcote says they are closing until Monday at least.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

How do the Scottish sites cope then? I remeber staying at Braemar in the summer and there were postcards showing caravans all snowed in, and that picture has been used in marketing material since then as well.

Is this a new policy of CC to close sites for a little snow? I can understand flooding causing sites to close, but snow is not normally a problem is it?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think I would have a go at getting to the site, they can hardly turn you away if you just arrive. If they did that, it would really make me mad if they were supposed to be open. At least you have the option to wild if push comes to shove  

peedee


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

cabby said:


> As to sand and salt, we very rarely need it over here in the UK, so do not stock pile much, so this year we are caught out. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby


Caught out !!!!!! as at the start of 2009.
In 2003, 1995, 1987, 1970, 1963.
Perhaps if we stopped talking about Global Warming.

Don


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

peedee said:


> I think I would have a go at getting to the site, they can hardly turn you away if you just arrive. If they did that, it would really make me mad if they were supposed to be open. At least you have the option to wild if push comes to shove
> 
> peedee


Hmmm - tempting, but since they've already rung to make sure I know they're closed to new arrivals, not sure I have the confidence to be so bolshy. Would try to go home, but have serious commitments in London on th weekend. Oy vey!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You could try Wyatts Covert 

peedee


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

peedee said:


> You could try Wyatts Covert
> 
> peedee


Just did - they didn't sound too thrilled and said they couldn't promise access either - BUT they didn't say no outright. Will 'just show up' as you suggested. THANKS!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think that the CC Bearsted site is still open if of any use.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Gonewiththewind said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > As to sand and salt, we very rarely need it over here in the UK, so do not stock pile much, so this year we are caught out. :roll: :roll:
> ...


We stopped talking about Global Warming several years ago. Its now called Climate Change.

Seems we Brits rather fancied a warmer climate and couldn't be ar**d to do anything about it.

So now if it gets colder or warmer the greenies still got you by the short and curlies.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lets be a bit more fair on the Caravan Club chaps, I'm sure that they would be open if possible. For starters Sheepcote Valley is at the end of a long and narrow lane which I cannot see Brighton Council giving priority to clearing, and Abbey Wood is on a very steep hill which again might be difficult to access.

Ron


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Caravan Club cancels all my bookings in the south east..*



JacSprat said:


> . Called several other sites including Abbey Wood (grumpy voice on the other end just sniggered when I asked for a pitch), Alderstead Heath etc etc, same thing.
> 
> 
> > Glad it is not just me! We visited Abbey Wood - for the first and for the last time - in October. Very grumpy, rude warden. Shame because I have always found CC sites to be good and wardens to be helpful and friendly. But that is certainly one site we will never visit again.
> ...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

FWIW The C&C at Devizes are working as normal with campers arriving and leaving daily.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Caravan Club cancels all my bookings in the south east..*



MyGalSal said:


> JacSprat said:
> 
> 
> > . Called several other sites including Abbey Wood (grumpy voice on the other end just sniggered when I asked for a pitch), Alderstead Heath etc etc, same thing.
> ...


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

peedee said:


> You could try Wyatts Covert
> 
> peedee


i was there last wk they said pople could not get up the rd and had to come in from tile lane instead ( rd is concreat leading up towards side rd}


----------

